# How Pissed Off Are Orton and Sheamus?



## Gimpy (Jan 3, 2012)

Well, you said yourself that they were laughing during the match. I'd be way more pissed if it was me and the crowd was silent.


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

I would imagine they would both find it funny.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

They were probably flabbergasted


But kind of pathetic that neither of them responded to it. One of em could've done a Randy Savage taunt at least


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Fucking hilarious! I can tell you now, that look of anger on Orton's face wasn't him selling the beatdown :lmao


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

If one of them was heel, they sure as hell woulda responded


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Orton and Sheamus tried their hardest not to laugh.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Well Sheamus tweeted "Just wrassled Randy on RAW. Anyone notice?? #ManiaFallout #NJChantMob". Orton looked kind of irritated by it.


----------



## itsmadness (Sep 21, 2008)

lmao orton looked like he was going to cry


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

Mike Chioda, Ole Ole Ole Ole, RVD, Big Show, JBL, Jerry Lawler, Michael Cole, Justin Roberts, CM Punk, Y2J, Austin, XPac, ECW, Randy Savage, HBK, Thank You Big Show, We Are Awesome, One More Chair, Holy Shit.

Everything they chanted during the match, saw it on twitter. Orton seemed kinda pissed but Sheamus seemed to be laughing, I kinda think he thought the Ole chant was for him.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

2 bland boring wrestlers facing each other, not surprised the crowd didn't chant their names. Orton really needs a heel turn he's way overdue and has been directionless since his feud with Christian.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

The match would have been a snore-fest if it wasn't for the crowd. Seriously, I'm a fan of both men but this match was bad and the only entertaining quality was the crowd not giving two shits about it.


----------



## JohnnyC55 (Jul 10, 2012)

I think Sheamus actually laughed when he saw them doing the wave


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Shemus seemed to find it funny while Orton look pissed after the beatdown. Either way, they should be happy that they didn't get the "change the channel" chant.


----------



## Hbk96rRko09 (Mar 13, 2009)

Lol as long as they turn orton heel I'm happy , he's, been In the doghouse since his suspension and its killing his legacy. They need to turn him and reinsert him Into relevant shit or if they keep him face let him fued with ziggler


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Don't think they were that mad about it, especially not Sheamus. Even if they were, they're both making hundreds of thousands of dollars per year. They'll get over it.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

dlb223 said:


> Although the crowd was hot throughout the entire night, they reached their peak during the Orton and Sheamus segment. They chanted for pretty much everything except Orton and Sheamus and the announcers couldn't ignore it. You could see Orton and Sheamus laughing at the crowd at some points throughout the match or looking very puzzled. So, how pissed off do you all think Orton and Sheamus are? Orton already has a bad reputation for getting pissed off at his opponents in the ring. Or do you think they enjoyed the crowd having so much fun even at the cost of disinterest in the match?


Randy Orton looked legit pissed .. no work there

he was straight up mad


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

disrespectful. both guys are trying to do the fucking thing (wrestling) that they came to watch and the crowd tried to get themselves over by being too smart.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Sheamus was chuckling at the Wave. Orton looked confused at some points, pissed at others. Honestly, their match was pretty terrible. I'm a fan of both guys in the ring and they've had good matches before but it didn't click tonight. Hell I thought Orton really DID turn heel again because he was moving so fucking slow.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

TJTheGr81 said:


> Sheamus was chuckling at the Wave. Orton looked confused at some points, pissed at others. Honestly, their match was pretty terrible. I'm a fan of both guys in the ring and they've had good matches before but it didn't click tonight. Hell I thought Orton really DID turn heel again because he was moving so fucking slow.


how can they have good match (it's a long match so slow buildup was necessary) when the crowd was crapping on it every single move.

Orton has been buried deep into sands since 2011, i don't know what they're trying to prove by sending him out to 'that' crowd.


----------



## Tacticalpanic (Sep 7, 2011)

what is there to be mad about , they should be glad the crowd wernt completely dead , who wants to see a face vs a face to get some dumb revenge on big show , could easly have just had a backstage brawl instead.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Goldfinger said:


> *how can they have good match (it's a long match so slow buildup was necessary) when the crowd was crapping on it every single move*.
> 
> Orton has been buried deep into sands since 2011, i don't know what they're trying to prove by sending him out to 'that' crowd.


2 boring wrestlers. Figure it out for yourself.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Well Orton is a lunatic. So, you don't know what the hell goes on his mind.

He either enjoyed it and thought it was funny, or wanted to slit everyone's throat and bathe in their blood.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Mike Chioda was more over than Sheamus and Orton combined, how would you feel?


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

Not pissed off at all i would assume. They had an awful match regardless of the crowd. They were just going thru the motions waiting for Show to appear.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Hopefully WWE will finally realize that Sheamus' face character has absolutely no connection with the audience. Orton didn't help but to be fair he's usually very over, it just wasn't the right sort of atmosphere for a guy like him. A character like the one they are trying to push for Sheamus should have thrived on a crowd like that, but instead it fell totally flat, and he lost the Twitter vote by a landslide too. They either need to turn Sheamus heel or relegate him to Kofi status.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

I found it funny JBL said something like "If Randy could RKO this entire crowd right now, he would." Or something to that effect. Suggests JBL at least thought Orton would be annoyed.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

Stad said:


> 2 boring wrestlers. Figure it out for yourself.


most boring wrestler is the world champion. figure it out.

they just crapped because they've booked Orton like shit since 11 and has done jack and shit with face sheamus, like they've done with cookie cutter faces. 

Orton on 09 still better than whatever any heel has done in many many years, and i don't see why they want to crap on him. it's the character not the wrestler.


----------



## Sentz12000 (Feb 28, 2012)

I just got back from IZod and this is the match I can't wait to watch tomorrow morning. I started the Randy Savage chant in response to a few guys who started the X-Pac chant. I guess it went over really, really well. The fucking Cotton Candy, Pretzel, and Ice Cream vendors got more chants than these guys did. And I'm not kidding. These guys literally had their own chants. It was the greatest atmosphere I've ever been a part of and I was at Raw in Miami last year. This crowd blew them the fuck away. Proud to be from NY after tonight haha.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

You could tell Orton was pissed. At one point he was standing on Sheamus foot while looking angry at the crowd and Sheamus had to tap him to finish the spot.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

Stad said:


> 2 boring wrestlers. Figure it out for yourself.


Hope your not a fan of the new World champion or your opinion will not be taken serious, EVER.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

[email protected] Orton being pissed..this guys pops are top 5..and he doesn't even do anything...mainly based on his looks,and his tweener actions.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Novak Djokovic said:


> I found it funny JBL said something like "If Randy could RKO this entire crowd right now, he would." Or something to that effect. Suggests JBL at least thought Orton would be annoyed.


Yeah, i caught that, made me think of the cartoons in the Funny pics thread where Orton starts RKO'd babies and stuff 

They can have a good match, in response to the other posts, but 16,000 people paying no attention and chanting random shit can throw you off your game i suspect..


----------



## RKO 4life (Feb 20, 2013)

Orton shoulda hit and smack some of those awful ass fans like that little silly Punk got away with. You can tell the crowd has very low IQ.

Crowd like that wouldn't do that in my home state. We have class!


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

I love their match because of the crowd.


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

Can't wait for Orton to take the strap off Ziggler and crap in a lot of people's cornflakes in the process


----------



## RobynHoodie (Jan 29, 2013)

x78 said:


> Hopefully WWE will finally realize that Sheamus' face character has absolutely no connection with the audience. Orton didn't help but to be fair he's usually very over, it just wasn't the right sort of atmosphere for a guy like him. A character like the one they are trying to push for Sheamus should have thrived on a crowd like that, but instead it fell totally flat, and he lost the Twitter vote by a landslide too. They either need to turn Sheamus heel or relegate him to Kofi status.


I'm pretty sure the twitter vote went the way it did because Sheamus just did a long 3 PPV feud with Big Show, it could have been closer otherwise. Also I think after a while it was hard to win the crowd back, at a certain point people are just having to much fun thinking up anything to chant but the people in the ring.


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

I love that crowd!!


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

RKO 4life said:


> Crowd like that wouldn't do that in my home state. We have class!


But clearly no fun...


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

They had a poll, poll was ignored, useless match with a stupid stipulation... the crowd was telling vince exactly where to shove it while keeping it bloody entertaining. It was fun to watch!


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

Orton, Sheamus, Del Rio, Miz... these guys should all be heels. Guys like Ziggler, Bryan, Punk... the crowd want to cheer these guys.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

Most fucked up thing of all about it is that you rarely see a match between two top faces, and the crowd just shat all over it rather than enjoy it.

Instead, they chanted stupid shit like "we are awesome" after a bunch of nonsensical and misplaced random chants, and started to boo the wrestlers for putting on a solid lengthy match.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

SinJackal said:


> Most fucked up thing of all about it is that you rarely see a match between two top faces


I guess...if of course you don't count the WM main event the night before...


----------



## RKO 4life (Feb 20, 2013)

Ageei said:


> But clearly no fun...




Yep, 'we are awesome JBL Jerry Rvd' yep as fun as bingo night I tell ya.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

rbhayek said:


> I love that crowd!!


well NJ might not get a TV taping any time soon.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

If this match happened without the crowd we had tonight it would have been atrocious. Seriously, the poll didn't matter, and the match didn't have a winner. It was just two guys waiting for someone else to come put. On top of all that the match itself was bad. 

Sure, it was a bit obnoxious. But, it's better to have a vocal crowd who's obviously enjoying themselves than a crowd sitting on their hands all night.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

RKO 4life said:


> Yep, 'we are awesome JBL Jerry Rvd' yep as fun as bingo night I tell ya.


Maybe if your guy didn't forget his lines and look like he gives 70% the crowd wouldn't get a cotton candy man chant going during his matches...

unk


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

Well, when you ask the fans for their opinion and then ignore it, you deserve to get shit on.


----------



## RKO 4life (Feb 20, 2013)

Goldfinger said:


> well NJ might not get a TV taping any time soon.



They better not or I'll stop watching. Watch my soaps GH. I won't put up with this lack of respect those kinda crowds give, they live in momma basement and give a fan like me a bad name.

People need to know not all fans are like this at all.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

Bloodbath said:


> Well, when you ask the fans for their opinion and then ignore it, you deserve to get shit on.


it's not Sheamus and not definitely Orton's fault.

the smarks want wrestling , and when someone does that, they crap on hit and instead of being part of the show, they tried to be the show.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Orton has quite a frail little ego, so I can imagine his feelings were hurt.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

Ageei said:


> I guess...if of course you don't count the WM main event the night before...


I do count that, and it's still rare. 

I always enjoy those matches the most to be honest. They seem more epic than even top heel vs top face. Think Warrior/Hogan, HBK/Hart (at first), Orton/Cena. Not that Sheamus/Orton is on that level, but it's still rare and enjoyable.


----------



## 1983 (Jan 5, 2012)

It wasnt just a NY/NJ crowd, it was an international crowd.

There was a group of English and Irish guys near us that started most of them chants


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

It was a fun crowd. I doubt Sheamus cared. He was even laughing. You never know about Orton though. I'd hope he'd be smart enough to let it roll off and enjoy it for what it was.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

Goldfinger said:


> it's not Sheamus and not definitely Orton's fault.
> 
> the smarks want wrestling , and when someone does that, they crap on hit and instead of being part of the show, they tried to be the show.


I never said it was, but it's not simply wrestling that people want. What "smarks" want is fresh scenarios with guys who don't get the spotlight they truly deserve. Guys like Sheamus are given chance after chance and people are just bored of it. That's why the people went ape shit when Ziggler won tonight, that's why they were going crazy for Daniel Bryan, that's why they were singing Fandango's theme for the last hour of the show. If the fans aren't entertained by what's going on in the ring, I don't see what's wrong with them finding a way to entertain themselves. To me, it makes for excellent viewing.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

I'd imagine Ortons actually mad at it. Understandable that they are. Those little laughs were anger laughs, oh,you know what those are


----------



## regulater2 (Jul 12, 2011)

That might rattle me, when the chants have nothing to do with the match...


----------



## Macho Minion (May 24, 2012)

SinJackal said:


> Most fucked up thing of all about it is that you rarely see a match between two top faces, and the crowd just shat all over it rather than enjoy it. Instead, they chanted stupid shit like "we are awesome" after a bunch of nonsensical and misplaced random chants, and started to boo the wrestlers for putting on a solid lengthy match.


Good God, dude, you are just one miserable little piss-ant. If you take wrestling this seriously you have no hope. That crowd is what's been missing from RAW for a long, long time. And get this -- their energy is what made me pay CLOSER attention to the matches. Short version: your logic sucks.


----------



## RandomLurker (Dec 6, 2012)

Sheamus is probably used to it from last year


----------



## Skeff (Apr 2, 2012)

Great crowd, very international, made up of people who have spent thousands to go to wrestlemania and stay an extra night for raw. As for Orton and sheamus, i think orton will be complaining that no one respects him, but i think sheamus will probably laugh it off and maybe even mention it to his work out buddy HHH that the fans are bored of 2 dimensional faces.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

they should be pissed off. they were so boring, the crowd worked itself up into a frenzy just to entertain themselves. orton and sheamus weren't doing anything to entertain so they took matters into their own hands. that match was 0 stars.


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

Randy was clearly mad. That face at the end said it all. Even before the match started, he was sluggish and couldn't remember his lines. 

I know most people on here aren't Sheamus and Orton fans but those of us who are ended up being very upset because nothing happened between the two. Just when you had Orton and Sheamus going at each other verbally, they throw a loser poll in. Then, the WWE disregards that and adds a match that should only be happening at a PPV after one of the two has turned heel.

I don't like what they are doing to either of these men but this is par for the course with the WWE.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Sheamus is irish...I would like to think he has thick skin..Orton on the hand seems like his ego needs coddling once in a blue moon.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

I would imagine they're more pissed about the possibility of Ryback turning heel instead of them than what an insane crowd was chanting during their match.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

Macho Minion said:


> Good God, dude, you are just one miserable little piss-ant. If you take wrestling this seriously you have no hope. That crowd is what's been missing from RAW for a long, long time. And get this -- their energy is what made me pay CLOSER attention to the matches. Short version: your logic sucks.


Shut the fuck up. I watch wrestling to see wrestlers and wrestling, not to hear a bunch of annoying nerds in the crowd chant stupid shit like "we are awesome" and "boring" during a match I want to see.

Yor ADHD is so bad that need to hear a bunch of nerds chant dumb shit to want to watch a rare match between two top faces? Your logic's what sucks kid.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

SinJackal said:


> Shut the fuck up. I watch wrestling to see wrestlers and wrestling, not to hear a bunch of annoying nerds in the crowd chant stupid shit like "we are awesome" and "boring" during a match I want to see.
> 
> Yor ADHD is so bad that need to hear a bunch of nerds chant dumb shit to want to watch a rare match between two top faces? Your logic's what sucks kid.


but the match was really boring. you like seeing boring matches? your 2 top faces got outclassed by the fucking miz and barret that's how bad they were. the crowd wanted to see something good and they were in mail-it-in mode.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

SinJackal said:


> Shut the fuck up. I watch wrestling to see wrestlers and wrestling, not to hear a bunch of annoying nerds in the crowd chant stupid shit like "we are awesome" and "boring" during a match I want to see.
> 
> Yor ADHD is so bad that need to hear a bunch of nerds chant dumb shit to want to watch a rare match between two top faces? Your logic's what sucks kid.


You know you can just turn the volume down, right?


----------



## itsmadness (Sep 21, 2008)

SinJackal said:


> Shut the fuck up. I watch wrestling to see wrestlers and wrestling, not to hear a bunch of annoying nerds in the crowd chant stupid shit like "we are awesome" and "boring" during a match I want to see.
> 
> Yor ADHD is so bad that need to hear a bunch of nerds chant dumb shit to want to watch a rare match between two top faces? Your logic's what sucks kid.


----------



## Azuran (Feb 17, 2009)

They should be pissed. Typical smarks being disrespectful idiots as always. People busting their asses in the ring and all they can do is shit on it and try to put themselves over. The worst part is that they didn't even give them a chance. They were chanting their dumb shit 30 seconds into the match. Like Vince needed more reason not to listen to their request. I enjoyed Cena completely making a fool out of all of them. They're damn predictable, it's sad.

Also, has anyone noticed that when the arena is filled with smarks is always a sausage fest out there? Just more proof that those people are too busy being virgins and getting off to Daniel Bryan matches to go find a real girl. Don't get mad at me if you're part of that group and get offended. It's just a small observation, that's all.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

I thought it was great, maybe WWE will learn something from that and stop giving us boring matches we've seen 100 times before. The "thank you big show" explains it all.. they were doing all those chants because they wanted the match to end, it went on forever and was wasting a large block of time in one of the best Raw's in recent memory.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

Azuran said:


> They should be pissed. Typical smarks being disrespectful idiots as always. People busting their asses in the ring and all they can do is shit on it and try to put themselves over.
> 
> Also, has anyone noticed that when the arena is filled with smarks is always a sausage fest out there? Just more proof that those people are too busy being virgins and getting off to Daniel Bryan matches to go find a real girl. Just a small observation that's all.


i always love when people do that. let me guess, they probably live at their mom's house in the basement too, right? i know plenty of nerds with a girlfriend or even a whole family. haven't you heard? everyone is a nerd nowadays. everyone plays video games daily or watches tv shows about zombies or vampires. 

btw, would you really say orton and sheamus were "busting their asses" out there? lol, it sure looked like they were sleepwalking through their match to me which is why the crowd decided to "shit on it".


----------



## The Cynical Heel (Jan 12, 2013)

SinJackal said:


> Shut the fuck up. I watch wrestling to see wrestlers and wrestling, not to hear a bunch of annoying nerds in the crowd chant stupid shit like "we are awesome" and "boring" during a match I want to see.
> 
> Yor ADHD is so bad that need to hear a bunch of nerds chant dumb shit to want to watch a rare match between two top faces? Your logic's what sucks kid.


Only you want to see that match :lmao


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

:lmao as hurt as they sound, you'd think they were in the match last night.
The fans enjoyed themselves and some people here are seething cause of it, this is truly hilarious.


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

Sheamus seems like a really chill guy. I don't think he gave a damn and he seemed to think it was pretty hilarious at times.

Orton needs to remember what he is suppose to say and not have to ask others in the middle of his fucking promo what to do before he bitches about anything else. This motherfucker didn't even attempt to hide the fact he had no damn idea what he was suppose to do. Want people to give a damn? Attempt to give a shit about your job.


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

Why do some people try counter every argument with 'they don't care for smart crowds, they get paid millions of dollars a year'. - Oh but they do 

I'm glad there are at least SOME crowds that will 'crap all over' the wrestlers to voice their displeasure at the product.
WWE don't care if they 'crap all over the fans', so why should I give a duck if Randall and co look angry because the crowd are being 'smart'.

Note I'm using as many cliches as possible which I've picked up from reading the various crowd related threads!


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Considering Sheamus tweeted about the crowd, I don't think he cared. Orton I can't imagine did, but Sheamus even less so than him.


----------



## fastfrosty (Jan 21, 2013)

To those who are saying 'Orton looked legitimately angry after the beatdown' it's not because of the crowd........it might...be.......because he got a beat down.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Here's what Orton thought of the crowd:


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

SinJackal said:


> Most fucked up thing of all about it is that you rarely see a match between two top faces, and the crowd just shat all over it rather than enjoy it.
> 
> Instead, they chanted stupid shit like "we are awesome" after a bunch of nonsensical and misplaced random chants, and started to boo the wrestlers for putting on a solid lengthy match.





SinJackal said:


> Shut the fuck up. I watch wrestling to see wrestlers and wrestling, not to hear a bunch of annoying nerds in the crowd chant stupid shit like "we are awesome" and "boring" during a match I want to see.
> 
> Yor ADHD is so bad that need to hear a bunch of nerds chant dumb shit to want to watch a rare match between two top faces? Your logic's what sucks kid.





Azuran said:


> They should be pissed. Typical smarks being disrespectful idiots as always. People busting their asses in the ring and all they can do is shit on it and try to put themselves over. The worst part is that they didn't even give them a chance. They were chanting their dumb shit 30 seconds into the match. Like Vince needed more reason not to listen to their request. I enjoyed Cena completely making a fool out of all of them. They're damn predictable, it's sad.
> 
> Also, has anyone noticed that when the arena is filled with smarks is always a sausage fest out there? Just more proof that those people are too busy being virgins and getting off to Daniel Bryan matches to go find a real girl. Don't get mad at me if you're part of that group and get offended. It's just a small observation, that's all.


Agree with the above. Smarks are just annoying twats who just want to make attention for themselves.

The Michael Cole chants were nice though. :cole3


----------



## Fabregas (Jan 15, 2007)

Freeloader said:


> Considering Sheamus tweeted about the crowd, I don't think he cared. Orton I can't imagine did, but Sheamus even less so than him.


Sheamus is a soccer fan so he probably understood the crowd more than Orton.


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

Fabregas said:


> Sheamus is a soccer fan so he probably understood the crowd more than Orton.


Hey ex captain, it's football lol:topic:


----------



## RedRossi (Jan 27, 2013)

The Ole Ole chant was for Sheamus


----------



## Fabregas (Jan 15, 2007)

Nattie7 said:


> Hey ex captain, it's football lol:topic:


I know, but I figured most people on this forum are american so I better use the term soccer.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

SinJackal said:


> Shut the fuck up. I watch wrestling to see wrestlers and wrestling, not to hear a bunch of annoying nerds in the crowd chant stupid shit like "we are awesome" and "boring" during a match I want to see.
> 
> Yor ADHD is so bad that need to hear a bunch of nerds chant dumb shit to want to watch a rare match between two top faces? Your logic's what sucks kid.


:kenny I am a fan of both in the ring and found the crowd great. If more Raw crowds were like that the show would be better. If you did not like why not just mute it. If was bored in the crowd I would find a way to entertain myself. And you are the one getting mad over a bunch of "nerds". Just because you wanted to see does not mean they want to see it. Also Orton and sheamus have had matches vs each other before.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Neither of them will care. In WWE's eyes the show will be forgotten. It will be back to silent crowds that don't even voice their opinions next week.


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm sure Orton hated and Sheamus loved it, in short.

I thought it was entertaining, although embarrasing. People look down on wrestling fans and to see them desperately trying to act cool, as shown in the Orton/Sheamus match, makes it more cringeworthy for the people who happen to be flicking through the channels.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Orton/Sheamus don't have the personality to improv off the crowd and start doing the R-V-D pose or the Savage taunt, or stuff like that.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

Mclovin it said:


> :kenny I am a fan of both in the ring and found the crowd great. If more Raw crowds were like that the show would be better. If you did not like why not just mute it. If was bored in the crowd I would find a way to entertain myself. And you are the one getting mad over a bunch of "nerds". Just because you wanted to see does not mean they want to see it. Also Orton and sheamus have had matches vs each other before.


i'm sure spending hundreds to watch wrestling and shits all over it when it happens is uber cool.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

One of the best moments of the night. Boring fucking match that was only made bearable by a very fun crowd.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

They should be used to it, pretty sure this was the same case for when DB's popularity went off the charts. 

And yeah, I remember when Orton injured his shoulder against HHH and that's one time when the crowd pissed him off.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Goldfinger said:


> i'm sure spending hundreds to watch wrestling and shits all over it when it happens is uber cool.


If I paid that much money and disliked a segment I would shit all over it. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## High_King (Oct 22, 2012)

I think the crowd reacted like that because WWE chose to ignore the results of the Poll. The fans never got to see what they wanted.

It was knobish of the crowd though, they should have been getting behind the wrestlers instead of chanting pointless shit. Dont think Sheamus gave a shit as long as the crowd were enjoying themselves.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Orton was mad, when he did the DDT he was saying this for you refering to the fans and you can't deny that what happened from the crowd was disrespectful.*


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

AmWolves10 said:


> Orton/Sheamus don't have the personality to improv off the crowd and start doing the R-V-D pose or the Savage taunt, or stuff like that.


Would have been awesome if those chants happened to Bryan or Punk, Punk already does the elbow drop but I could imagine Bryan doing a 5 star frog splash or Rolling Thunder on the fly. Imo playing to the crowd is one of the most important things for making WWEs style effective.Had Orton or Sheamus done some taunts/moves of the wrestler that got chants they would have gotten the crowd even rowdier.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

Azuran said:


> They should be pissed. Typical smarks being disrespectful idiots as always. People busting their asses in the ring and all they can do is shit on it and try to put themselves over. The worst part is that they didn't even give them a chance. They were chanting their dumb shit 30 seconds into the match. Like Vince needed more reason not to listen to their request. I enjoyed Cena completely making a fool out of all of them. They're damn predictable, it's sad.
> 
> Also, has anyone noticed that when the arena is filled with smarks is always a sausage fest out there? Just more proof that those people are too busy being virgins and getting off to Daniel Bryan matches to go find a real girl. Don't get mad at me if you're part of that group and get offended. It's just a small observation, that's all.


:lol Instantly became one of my favorite posters.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

It might have been disrespectful, but damn it was entertaining, and considering the match was generic I was happy for it. Seriously, higher this crowd full time.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

The crowd had every right to shit over the match.

When you have one of their fucking garbage Twitter polls to let the people decide who fights, and then to have that just tossed aside when Vickie and Booker came out, it's like the WWE just said 'yeah, fuck what you think'. So I'm glad the crowd responded the way they did.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

H


Medo said:


> *Orton was mad, when he did the DDT he was saying this for you refering to the fans and you can't deny that what happened from the crowd was disrespectful.*


He should be mad. If I were orton I'd went off script and went into total heel mode. Flipping off the crowd etc.


----------



## VanDam1 (Mar 19, 2013)

too much hate for ziggler in here. you people need to get right and respect our new lord. I for one couldnt be happier.


----------



## Fabregas (Jan 15, 2007)

Azuran said:


> They should be pissed. Typical smarks being disrespectful idiots as always. People busting their asses in the ring and all they can do is shit on it and try to put themselves over. The worst part is that they didn't even give them a chance. They were chanting their dumb shit 30 seconds into the match. Like Vince needed more reason not to listen to their request. I enjoyed Cena completely making a fool out of all of them. They're damn predictable, it's sad.


Two guys who have not been the least bit entertaining in ages thrown together in a pointless match. The fans paid their money so they have every right to voice their opinion.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Sounds like Seamus found it amusing.

If Orton is indeed pissed he needs to get the fuck over it. Guy comes out forgetting lines and whatnot, then that poll which was instantly forgotten and the crowd was probably annoyed by that. The match was dull, I'd rather have a crowd that's keeping my interest than a dead one.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

Kabraxal said:


> They had a poll, poll was ignored, useless match with a stupid stipulation... the crowd was telling vince exactly where to shove it while keeping it bloody entertaining. It was fun to watch!


there was one point where the crowd was doing the wave and Sheamus literally was like smiling in awe with a "Wtf is going on face"

and the funny thing was since Orton was on the mat and Sheamus was up watching it.. you could clearly see him following the wave as it went around the arena

he was shaking his head smiling .. definitely thinking "no one's watching this match.. no one!"

lol


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

cant believe there are people basically saying they want the usual silent crowds back that would never chant savage or mike chioda coz they wouldnt know who the fuck they are.

some people need lighten the fuck up.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

squeelbitch said:


> cant believe there are people basically saying they want the usual silent crowds back that would never chant savage or mike chioda coz they wouldnt know who the fuck they are.
> 
> some people need lighten the fuck up.


Complain with silent crowds, complain when crowds are noisy, at this point you just need to accept people on here don't want to watch wrestling, they just want to bitch and whine, which is a shame for the wrestling fans but whatever, baby can have its bottle, we can be over here enjoying ourselves.


----------



## VanDam1 (Mar 19, 2013)

just saw it... that was pretty funny


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

They'll get over it.
Sheamus was totally shat on at the RAW after WM28.


----------



## kid_cory (Apr 1, 2012)

Anyone think Orton was pissed because it wasn't his decision to ignore the vote and have a match vs sheamus. And they both get dumped on by the crowd because of it.


----------



## imthemountie (Dec 5, 2012)

They didn't show it, tried to laugh it off but I'm SURE they'd be pissed. It was supposed to be a huge match and the crowd turned it into a complete joke lol I'm still crackin up. 

Does anyone have a clip of Orton forgetting his line at the beginning?


----------



## EdgeHead103 (May 5, 2008)

When Orton was leaving the ring he basically grilled us in the crowd, he didn't seem too thrilled.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

guess I will have to check this out.
Sounds funny.

but I imagine Sheamus doesn't care or finds it amusing.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)




----------



## bingsa (Mar 26, 2013)

Where they saying ole ole or you're gay you're gay to tune of ole?


----------



## K2K12 (Dec 27, 2011)

lol getting offended by fans, all u pg bitches.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Orton shouted "What are you saying?"


----------



## bingsa (Mar 26, 2013)

Pretty sure he said "What were you saying" after he back elbowed Sheamus.


----------



## WHAT DA HELL (Nov 10, 2011)

To me it looked like Sheamus just took the whole thing in stride and was amused by it. Orton looked straight pissed off.


----------



## GuessWhat: CenaSux (May 21, 2012)

WHAT DA HELL said:


> To me it looked like Sheamus just took the whole thing in stride and was amused by it. Orton looked straight pissed off.


This.

If the crowd reacted in such a way towards both guys, it's because there is something missing in each of them. Sheamus was screwed over last year when the crowd/fans turned on him in favor of Bryan, and, regardless of his long WHC reign, he really never reach a Punk- or Cena-like level. He's been lost in the shuffle for months. He has talent. The guy can be great, but his current character is pretty boring.

Orton has the same problem as Sheamus. As a face he really sucks because he always acts very heel-like. I believe that a full heel turn would rejuvenate Orton and maybe give him the motivation he needs to be entertaining and interesting again. Both guys are capable of so much more than they are doing, but they just need direction.


----------



## AYSTER (Jun 8, 2005)

Surprised Ortons not getting more shit for forgetting his lines, blatantly asking Sheamus whats my line? Seemed like he then tried to improv with the asking the crowd line.


----------



## Schmoove (Nov 8, 2012)

Would have never happened if WWE just listened to the poll and gave the fans Orton vs Big Show.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

"you wanna see me kick big shows ass?" crowd murmurs

"eh, ya wanna see me kick big shows ass?" crowd murmurs

what did they expect was going to happen with a 20 minute match no one cared about? ffs they thanked show for finally ending it lol


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

We all know Orton wants to be a heel. It looked to me he was just frustrated that he had to take it.

Personally I prefer his attitude to Sheamus which is in the mold of Cena's.


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Can someone tell me at what mark they were chanting Austin and x-pac?


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Orton More than Shameus.. and Tyrion is the most pissed off person today.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

Sheamus is a bit like Cena in the sense that he can probably take it. Orton seemed a bit different.


----------



## Soulrollins (Feb 2, 2013)

Thank you Bigshow! Thank you Bigshow!

LOl..... THE PEOPLE HATE SHEAMUS!...i Just realized


----------



## Coney718 (Oct 11, 2010)

Goldfinger said:


> disrespectful. both guys are trying to do the fucking thing (wrestling) that they came to watch and the crowd tried to get themselves over by being too smart.


Agreed. I loved the hot crowd but i think they went too far here. Yes the match was crap, if you want chant "boring" but dont shit all over everything they tried to do. Respect the fact that they are at least trying to give you a entertaining match. If i was Orton I'd be pissed too.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

I'd be pissed if I were them, but when the crowd can make or break a match sometimes. This time they made a moment for themselves because they weren't interested in the match. I'd personally be annoyed if this was a match I wanted to see but I didn't care for it so I welcomed it.


----------



## Post-Modern Devil (Jan 26, 2010)

Evolution said:


> Here's what Orton thought of the crowd:


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

It was disrespectful but funny.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

Crowd summed up how I feel pretty much anytime Orton / Sheamus have a match. First time I've ENJOYED a match involving the two of them in a long time.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm pretty sure Orton would of gave the crowd the middle finger if he didn't get in trouble for doing that last year during his match with Ziggler.


----------



## Schmoove (Nov 8, 2012)

wkdsoul said:


> and Tyrion is the most pissed off person today.


Sounds like a normal day on the boards if that is the case


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

I think both guys were laughing their ass' off at all the reactions and chants. This is what the wrestling business is about getting reactions while wrestling matches


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> I think both guys were laughing their ass' off at all the reactions and chants. This is what the wrestling business is about getting reactions while wrestling matches



Neither we're laughing there asses off, Orton did nothing and Sheamus smiled and carried on... it was pretty clear...


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

I think Sheamus found it funny, he had been holding in his laughter since Orton forgot his lines also. Orton looked legit pissed off.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

When they announced the match I assumed the crowd would either A) Die, or B) Do what they did. It was going to happen, they were incredibly smarky and loved almost all the heels two of the biggest babyfaces on Smackdown weren't going to get the reaction of the night. The match wasn't over the top boring, but it wasn't enough to hold the attention of the crowd or get them into it.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

RKO 4life said:


> Orton shoulda hit and smack some of those awful ass fans like that little silly Punk got away with. You can tell the crowd has very low IQ.
> 
> Crowd like that wouldn't do that in my home state. We have class!


:ti @ this uber—marks faggottry, "oh noez they didnt cheer my hero, i hate them." fuck outta here. You should swallow a bomb and burp in your mothers face.


----------



## Embracer (Aug 16, 2012)

I was waiting for them to chant STUPID! STUPID! Unfortunately lol


----------



## Ryu Hayabusa (Feb 1, 2011)

*For those of you who voted for Orton or Shemus?*

Tell me how you feel...

Seriously how pointless was that? And whats even funnier is no-one even won that match! Not to mention we've seen Orton/Big Show a bunch of times already... But tbf that wouldve made more sense considering what happened at WM And i doubt Sheamus/Big Show would be putting seats to asses. 

Thoughts?



Btw i apologise 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Were there Fire Randy or Fuck You Randy chants? I thought I heard one or both of those.

Hard to be in a good mood when a few thousand people call for you to be fired.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

Mclovin it said:


> :kenny I am a fan of both in the ring and found the crowd great. If more Raw crowds were like that the show would be better. If you did not like why not just mute it. If was bored in the crowd I would find a way to entertain myself. And you are the one getting mad over a bunch of "nerds". Just because you wanted to see does not mean they want to see it. Also Orton and sheamus have had matches vs each other before.


So your opinion is different. Okay. That's not really a point. Show would also be worse if fans chanted the way they did during that match throughout the show. They'd be loud, just not in a good way. Imagine them shitting on everyone in the ring, every match, every night. Sounds good to you? mmkay.

I shouldn't have to mute my tv because of a bunch of nerds. Luckily for me, I won't have to since those people aren't exactly rolling in money to go to very many shows. So in the end, I get what I want: less nerds trying to get off on their own voices while I'm trying to watch a tv show.

You are the one what? I didn't say anyone else was mad. :lol You aren't even making a point again. Just like you aren't making a point with "just because you want to see it doesn't mean they do". You realize how easily I can just say, just because they don't want to see it doesn't mean other people don't?

I also didn't say Orton and Sheamus have never had a match before, I said it was rare for two top faces to have a match. Rare doesn't mean "never happened".


----------



## The Cynical Heel (Jan 12, 2013)

I love how you call them nerds. I'd love you to go to a soccer match and see who's the real nerd.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

Soccer is a boring sport. No thanks.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

From what it looked like, Sheamus wanted to burst out laughing and Orton looked pissed at them.


----------



## The Cynical Heel (Jan 12, 2013)

Yeah, you'd come home with a purple face because of the "nerds". Twat.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

SinJackal said:


> Soccer is a boring sport. No thanks.


Yeah but most of the people who go to soccer matches would do this stuff and are hardly nerds. Also using nerds as an insult :lmao. You post on a wrestling forum. Anyone who does that is a nerd. Being a nerd is not an insult. Also if they did not like it the crowd has every right do that. You disagree? Mute it. Crows were awesome and made that match entertaining. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Sheamus seemed more WTF?! than anything. Orton looked ready to kill a small child tbh


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

:lmao

Fuck Orton..you forget your lines then have the nerve be butt-hurt...the guy still gets huge pops for pretty much just being a fucking nomad since like 2011...he is gonna be getting good pops from here on out until possibly they goto London...fuck him.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

The Cynical Heel said:


> Yeah, you'd come home with a purple face because of the "nerds". Twat.


Fantasizing about internet people getting beaten up. :lmao Huge nerd.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Also sheamus is a known soccer fan so probably saw the funny side to the chanting. Seemed like the kind of thing you would get at a soccer game


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## The Cynical Heel (Jan 12, 2013)

This is how WWE shows should be:


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Why should they be pissed? They're the ones that had a match that the fans obviously didn't care about. Not the fans fault Sheamus and Orton couldn't entertain them.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

The Cynical Heel said:


> This is how WWE shows should be:


:lmao :lmao


----------



## Azuran (Feb 17, 2009)

Dunmer said:


> Why should they be pissed? They're the ones that had a match that the fans obviously didn't care about. Not the fans fault Sheamus and Orton couldn't entertain them.


Because they started shitting on it as soon as it was announced. It's one thing to start the chants 5 minutes into a match. It's a completely different thing when they start chanting dumb shit as soon as the bell rings.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

You can tell Orton was pissed during the match. I understand his reaction, but at the same time that match was boring.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

greendayedgehead said:


> Sheamus seemed more WTF?! than anything. Orton looked ready to kill a small child tbh


this ^

Sheamus was in awe tbh, he was even eyeballing literally moving his head following the wave as it went around the arena

he didn't know wtf was going on

Orton?

...dude was legit pissed

at one point he forgot he was in a wrestling match glaring at the crowd.. Sheamus had to tap him to finish the spots

-.- 

Orton was not in a happy place last night


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

The Cynical Heel said:


> This is how WWE shows should be:


:lmao

Reminds me of this:






Would be great to see something like that at a WWE show. Shame the signs would get confiscated asap.


----------



## wheelysteve (Sep 14, 2007)

Wait wait wait. Some of you are pissed off basically "because the crowd didn't act like they're supposed to"? Sweet Jesus, I didn't realise it was law to be a robotic drone. I will say this - when you're so upset because a bit of wrestling wasn't taken uber seriously just 24 hours after you'd seen Wrestle-fucking-Mania, and when you legit take the wrestling more seriously than the actual frigging wrestlers, its time to log off and go outside for some air. Go hang out with friends, go see a movie, hell - go chill in a park. There's nothing wrong with being super into wrestling and wanting to see all you can, but its another thing entirely when you practically cry about "dat disrespect to da wrestlerzz" when they probably don't even care much themselves. It was a one off, last night wasn't even a proper RAW - it was merely an after party. Just look at how Cole, King and JBL were acting all night, even they were more chilled out and just going with the flow. But don't worry - next week we'll be back to fans sitting on their hands bored to fuck and falling asleep while watching slow paced plodding matches again - but hey, at least they're acting proper like what they're supposed to, right?


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

Pissed off? No. Surprised? Certainly. Laughing on the inside? Of course

Orton and Sheamus was obviously expecting something like this. They've been in the business for a while and they seen it all. They're laughing their asses all the way home after that...


----------



## X-Train (Mar 16, 2006)

Sheamus looked to be enjoying himself but Orton looked pissed....he's lucky that the crowd didnt picked up on him forgetting his line during the promo


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

I reckon they enjoyed it. They are wrestling fans after all and that kind of buzz was what wrestlings all about.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

Azuran said:


> Because they started shitting on it as soon as it was announced. It's one thing to start the chants 5 minutes into a match. It's a completely different thing when they start chanting dumb shit as soon as the bell rings.


no they didn't. they reacted the same way i did when it was announced: i didn't want to see it and was letdown. then orton/sheamus did their best not to change the crowd's mind and then they turned on them. they were boring as fuck and deserved it.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

Randy Orton probably loved it, since he wants to turn heel so badly that's a good way to get him there. I really don't think the crowd reaction bothers these guys when their competing in the ring, especially if their top stars. The crowd was just wild all night.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

I was amazed when the crowd was chanting Randy Savage that they did nothing but continue the regular match.... come on man, no macho man style punches or an axe handle off the top rope? Really? Goes to show that these guys have a lot to learn still.


----------



## Gnark1ll (Apr 9, 2013)

I thought it looked as if Sheamus was loving it and taking it in his stride (and Im watching Raw again right now) but my impression of Orton was that he was a bit PO'd about it.

I get the impression Randy believes the hype as much as his most rabid fans, and considers himself the Apex Predator in real life, even though he couldnt hack the Marines. He seems to not have a sense of humour at all and takes comments by fans really personally and has often reacted to them with gestures etc.

Considering he gets paid so much and cant even suck up a bit of barracking from a paying crowd pretty much shows what type of man he is. Sorry to any fans of his, I might be well wide of the mark, but I have no time for the bloke at all, and I generally like ALL the wrestlers really.

Even 'Teh Cena'.


----------



## prodiii (Apr 9, 2013)

I think they were actually surprised by the reaction. The crowd wasnt completly into the match. They even started chanting when Big Show interrupted : "Thank you Big Show" !

Sheamus tweeted later on : "Just wrassled Randy on RAW. Anyone notice ??"

The only person probably enjoying the situation was Orton himself


----------



## ashley678 (Dec 7, 2007)

well orton is probs more pissed at the fact hes on smackdown and was pinned by dean ambrose at wrestlemania.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Loved it! RVD RVD RVD! JBL JBL JBL!


----------



## Moscow08 (Mar 13, 2012)

Orton didn't look arsed like night. Wasn't impressed with the crowd, forgot his lines and some of his moves were executed poorly. It was like he didn't want to be there.


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

Gnark1ll said:


> I thought it looked as if Sheamus was loving it and taking it in his stride (and Im watching Raw again right now) but my impression of Orton was that he was a bit PO'd about it.
> 
> I get the impression Randy believes the hype as much as his most rabid fans, and considers himself the Apex Predator in real life, even though he couldnt hack the Marines. He seems to not have a sense of humour at all and takes comments by fans really personally and has often reacted to them with gestures etc.
> 
> ...


Watch his DVD before making snap judgements like that.


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

They deserved it. Real wrestling fans should be tired of the same old shit being shoved down their throats. I wish all crowds were like that then maybe things would change.


----------



## The German Suplex (Aug 20, 2011)

Sheamus really should have tuned up the band before his brogue kick when the crowd started to chant HBK, what a missed opportunity to get the crowd behind you.


----------



## That's Amore (Feb 26, 2013)

As others have said, if Orton or Sheamus or both has started doing taunts in conjunction with the crowd it would have gone over pretty big I think, people would appreciate that the wrestler are actually listening to the fans & trying to entertain them.

The fact they didn't shows something, either the in-ability to improvise or the fear that going off-script could result in some discipline, neither being a good scenario as I am sure a lot of great moments have been improvised to an extent.

Sheamus showed some of his real personality I thought, he seems really chilled & laidback.


----------



## Azuran (Feb 17, 2009)

septurum said:


> They deserved it. Real wrestling fans should be tired of the same old shit being shoved down their throats. I wish all crowds were like that then maybe things would change.


LOL "real" wresting fans. Is being one mutual with being a completely disrespectful douche of the highest level?


----------



## BigEvil2012 (Oct 25, 2012)

rofl at those fucking idiots who are mad because of crowd, i dont have anything against orton or sheamus but they deserved this lol, and if you are mad and say that was wrong from crowd please just go kill yourself, some people here are just to sensitive...
its just show, and this crowd made boring raw seem super exciting, wwe can thank them because most people would switched channel if they saw cena come out first and speak like he usually do, but when they heard those booo from crowd they stayed watching lol...


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

I think this was stupid. There's a difference between having fun and intentionally shitting on what's going on in the ring to take over the show. It sucked when Toronto did it to Undertaker vs JBL at SummerSlam and it sucked last night.

Sheamus looked like he was enjoying it and Orton seemed a bit shock but probably nothing big. Plus the fans behind the announce table started chanting his name in the end!


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

The chanting was pretty funny at first but at the end of the match it just got irritating.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

I'm pretty sure they had a good laugh about it backstage after the match. Heck, they stopped half way through the match just to take in the wave.


----------



## funnyfaces1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Yes, the crowd was "putting themselves over", but it made for a very entertaining program. At the end of the day, that is what matters. If the crowd did not have so much fun, we would have had to suffer with a poorly structured match with no flow or energy. Thank you, New Jersey.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

sheamus was a good sport, he took it in stride. i think ortons ego is so big, he was shocked at first that people would dare shit on his match, but by the end he was royally pissed off. one chant people haven't mentioned at all, but i'm almost positive i heard it was "fire orton" while show was kicking his ass.


----------



## L-U-D (Jun 26, 2007)

No offence to Sheamus and Orton but a wrestlers job is to hold the attention of the crowd. Fair enough if the crowd shit on them immediately but they had a whole match to get them invested and they failed. Aren't they two of the top guys in the industry?

I would love to have seen Daniel Bryan in that position - he would have done something innovative and made the crowd care.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

funnyfaces1 said:


> Yes, the crowd was "putting themselves over", but it made for a very entertaining program. At the end of the day, that is what matters. If the crowd did not have so much fun, we would have had to suffer with a poorly structured match with no flow or energy. Thank you, New Jersey.


Yeah, I'd rather the crowd entertain me and have fun if the alternative is to sit there in quiet. And chanting random shit is a better way to keep things going instead of the "boring"-type of chants.



shutupchico said:


> sheamus was a good sport, he took it in stride. i think ortons ego is so big, he was shocked at first that people would dare shit on his match, but by the end he was royally pissed off. one chant people haven't mentioned at all, but i'm almost positive i heard it was "fire orton" while show was kicking his ass.


I heard that too, thought it was a "fuck you Orton" chant. Then again my friend thought it was a "bra and panties" chant so who knows.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

The crowd didn't give a fuck about those two guys. You could try to find excuses how the fans just wanted to have fun no matter who was in the ring but when Big Show appeared and the fans chanted "thank you Big Show" the fans clearly told how bored they are by these two. It was like "Thank you Big Show for saving us"


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

I really wanted Sheamus to bust out a Macho Man taunt, followed by an elbow and an axe handle from the top rope. He would've gotten the crowd on his side. Even Randy Orton could've done something as well.


----------



## MissMeganBall (Mar 31, 2013)

orton looked pissed x


----------



## MissMeganBall (Mar 31, 2013)

shutupchico said:


> sheamus was a good sport, he took it in stride. i think ortons ego is so big, he was shocked at first that people would dare shit on his match, but by the end he was royally pissed off.


this x


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

Orton is fucking worthless


----------



## VanDam1 (Mar 19, 2013)

that was hilarious


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

The crowd "put itself over" but what else were they supposed to put over? Sheamus/Orton for the 20th time?
They went against the fan voting and furthermore the notion of Sheamus and Orton working a 20 minute filler match to get
a match against The Big Show, which has historically been booked as a punishment, was asinine to say the least.

Also, fuck Orton for acting like a baby about it all. When Cena went out to work his "match" with Henry, he played
off the crowd's behavior by doing the Fandango dance and then personally thanked them for being so hot afterwards.

That is one of the reasons why Cena is champ now and Randy Orton hasn't done anything for 2 years.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

They looked bothered by it, Orton more so. You could tell Orton wanted to say something or give the crowd a "gesture" several times.

By the end of it when he was laying against the barricade beside the table, you may as well of added in smoke coming out of his ears, he was fuming.


----------



## JustinChristine (Jul 11, 2011)

SinJackal said:


> solid lengthy match.


Yeah, no. I'd rather watch Cena trying to do an enziguri than watch vintage Orton moves.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Blandy knows getting chants like that this point in your career isnt good. He looked real angry when the Randy Savage chants started..


----------



## RKO 4life (Feb 20, 2013)

JustinChristine said:


> Yeah, no. I'd rather watch Cena trying to do an enziguri than watch vintage Orton moves.



Guess you really hate wrestling if that is how you feel about Orton.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

RKO 4life said:


> Guess you really hate wrestling if that is how you feel about Orton.


that shit was not a solid lengthy match. it was a boring and very deliberately paced lengthy match that nobody wanted to see.


----------



## JustinChristine (Jul 11, 2011)

RKO 4life said:


> wrestling





RKO 4life said:


> Orton


Pick one and only one. 

Orton does the same old "vintage" moves ever since the Legend Killer gimmick and pairing him up with the blandest wrestler of them all that is Shame Us, you'll get the most boring shit since Big Show and Henry.


----------



## RKO 4life (Feb 20, 2013)

JustinChristine said:


> Pick one and only one.
> 
> Orton does the same old "vintage" moves ever since the Legend Killer gimmick and pairing him up with the blandest wrestler of them all that is Shame Us, you'll get the most boring shit since Big Show and Henry.



WOW! Just wow


----------



## JustinChristine (Jul 11, 2011)

I hope I didn't rustle your jimmies.


----------

